# Aging tin?



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

We are building the Evil Dead shack as a facade into our home theater room. We bought some corrugated tin today at Home Depot, and darn if it isn't too shiny! 

My first attempt to age it will be various washes of paint, but I thought it might be best to check here first to see if anyone has a better idea.

We are going to add moss and dead pine needles (my neighbor will be VERY happy to donate them, I'm sure  ) So, that will help with the aging a bit, but I need to cut down the shine.

Any ideas?

P.S. I'm taking photos as we go to share later - right now it still looks like an unfinished utility room.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You could try a blow torch. A few dents with a hammer, and some brown and/or black paint. Or nitric acid. Makes a good oxidizing agent...


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

OOoooOOoooH! I love to play with fire. Excellent idea! I'll also see about tracking down some nitric acid. I knew acid would corrode it, but I don't know what would work fast enough.

Thanks!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

A healthy wash with vinegar then leave it out in the weather for a year


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's a product you might consider. Never used it myself. You might want to see if the seller says it will work for the specific metal you are intending on using it for. Product is called Plum Brown Barrel Finish by Birchwood Laboratories.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000C5153...iveASIN=B0000C5153&adid=039PXQGGJ94CD8812HZN&


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting stuff, Spookie. I'll look into that, thanks!


----------

